
What happened? A rant about the work ethic of many musicians - vorador
http://www.musicthinktank.com/blog/what-happened-a-rant-about-the-work-ethic-of-many-musicians.html
======
CSunday
I have to disagree with some portions of this article. Working as a musician
is waaay different from working at a corporate sweat shop. This whole "work
ethic" rant is a little misleading, especially pertaining to music.

------
johnbender
Summary: Complaining achieves nothing. Figure it out.

------
etherael
When someone throws around the phrase "work ethic" too much, I tend to start
looking for the other hand with the knife in it as they're usually looking for
their pound of flesh, and it's usually from the person whose work ethic they
are questioning.

